# Puppy days - what I'm not looking forward to



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So I'm seriously excited about getting Roo now and wishing the days away. As I was lying in bed last night I was trying to remember the first few weeks with Obi and I gave myself a bit of a reality check . The things I'm not looking forward to are:

1) Toilet training. Following a schedule to go outside and having to keep a constant vigilance - dropping everything to whisk her outside if she shows any signs (and cleaning up the inevitable accidents )
2) As I don't do the get up in the middle of the night thing, getting up at some ridiculously early hour to let her out for the toilet. 
3) Constantly removing toys that the kids leave all over the place
4) Constantly removing shoes that the kids leave all over the place ..lol
5) The nipping and biting....the tears from the kids and the scratches on my legs
6) Telling the kids to leave Roo alone and let her rest. Time outs all round!

Can't think of any more but I'm rest sure there is! I was really lucky with Obi first time around as he never really cried or whimpered at night and he didn't bark for months! I'm just generally preparing myself to be very, very tied for a few weeks! 

However, all this will be worth it for a happy, healthy, gorgeous, new addition to our family. I'm a little nervous about how Obi is going to react as he is a little spoilt (whoops, that would be my fault! :undwech but I'm sure we'll handle it. 

Counting down......


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad you're prepared it is a shocker - the toilet breaks every hour!

One thing to be aware of, and what caught us out, is that they will run around together and then the little one will just stop, have a pee and carry on - it's not so easy to be vigilant with two as it is one!

Enjoy though - we're still glad we did it!

Note: Worth getting Poochie bells if you haven't already got some - this made a lot of difference for us, Pepper was ringing them within 2 days of getting them and still uses them now.

Ian


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And you know it will all be worth it  yes you "ll feel like a new mummy in the first few weeks, the only thing that will be missing will be the sick on your shoulder . She"ll have Obi to play with so should limit chewing on the kids. Nerves are natural when you"ve been wanting her for so long but now she"s really coming home ..... I wish I was at your house on the 19 th, you"ll all be buzzing. Enjoy your holiday, and then home comes Roo, she"s one lucky poo


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

You may be in for a pleasent suprise if the weather is good and you can leave your back door open toilet training may be a lot easier, Roo will probably use Obi to test out his teeth and claws so you may not get quite so many scratches and nips, and they will tire each other out so they should sleep a lot, well until roo gets to about 14 weeks then the energy levels seem to go up! I am sure it will be much less hassle second time around! I must admit I had a few 'what am I doing' moments before I collected Minton but once you set the ball rolling theres no going back and you wouldn't want to anyway. Good luck, enjoy!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Clare

I know what you mean. As far as toileting was concerned, I remember having to keep my mind on Biscuit the whole time! However, it didn't take too long and he was pretty good with the nipping. I put a puppy pad in his crate, rather than getting up at the crack of dawn, so I wasn't overly tired and this made a huge difference and something I'll definitely do again as I still have loads left. I do remember having to tell the boys to leave him alone but am hoping they will realise this this time. Toys and shoes weren't too much of a problem - he loved crocs - so have made sure we have stocked up on some more here in Cornwall! 

I think the real bonus of getting a second poo now is at least we will have milder weather than with the first ones which will make the toilet training feel a lot easier (hoping for an Indian summer!) and the older dogs will help with bite inhibition, etc and generally help wear them out! That's what I'm hoping anyway!

What are you going to do re sleeping arrangements? x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> You may be in for a pleasent suprise if the weather is good and you can leave your back door open toilet training may be a lot easier, Roo will probably use Obi to test out his teeth and claws so you may not get quite so many scratches and nips, and they will tire each other out so they should sleep a lot, well until roo gets to about 14 weeks then the energy levels seem to go up! I am sure it will be much less hassle second time around! I must admit I had a few 'what am I doing' moments before I collected Minton but once you set the ball rolling theres no going back and you wouldn't want to anyway. Good luck, enjoy!


Great to hear my hopes may actually be a reality! x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol, you just described my day in a nutshell! The poo and pee patrol is the worst thing I think, particulalry when I ask my daughter to watch her for a while whilst I go do some cleaning or something, that is when the pee accidents seem to happen! Not on my watch, lol.

But you KNOW you are gonna love it all really, hahahaha.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Karen - you soon discover that 99.9% of the poo and pee patrol is up to you Usual scene is dad and kids watching the TV haha!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh how I remember all those! And I still have to tell my son to leave Lolly to rest!!

A tip for the shoes - we bought a couple of big plastic boxes with lids (clear toy box style) to put them in to stop Lolly chewing them. It worked so well that we kept them. The kids can just throw/kick their shoes into them and any mud gets caught in the box and not on the floor.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As others have said - you may be pleasantly surprised. Ted has been a doddle compared to Betty - but nothing can be taken for granted with these 'poos so
stock up on the vino just in case


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi
i find watching how Ollie and Millie play with each other my biggest concern , he keeps talking to her ive never heard him do this before very high pitched at times ,someone told mee its him telling her , she hangs off his tail and bited his leg and hangs off his beard ;-( he is good with her though as for peeing out every half hour but we have still had some mistakes . Love it though and you will too xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Clare you know full well as soon as you have your new little ball of fluff in your arms all your fears will disappear!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> One thing to be aware of, and what caught us out, is that they will run around together and then the little one will just stop, have a pee and carry on - it's not so easy to be vigilant with two as it is one!


 Very good point Ian, I'm sure that could happen really easily. Will be extra vigilant at these times  



wilfiboy said:


> Nerves are natural when you"ve been wanting her for so long but now she"s really coming home ..... I wish I was at your house on the 19 th, you"ll all be buzzing. Enjoy your holiday, and then home comes Roo, she"s one lucky poo


 Thanks Karen, you're right it does feel like the longest wait ever but you know what they say "Good things come to those who wait" 



Pollypiglet said:


> I must admit I had a few 'what am I doing' moments before I collected Minton but once you set the ball rolling theres no going back and you wouldn't want to anyway. Good luck, enjoy!


 I think it's only natural to worry. I'm certainly feeling a few last minute nerves! Glad it's all going well for you .



Janev1000 said:


> What are you going to do re sleeping arrangements? x


 Hi Jane, plan to crate Roo next to Obi's bed in the inner hallway downstairs. I hope she isn't a howler ray: What are you going to do? 



KCsunshine said:


> Lol, you just described my day in a nutshell! The poo and pee patrol is the worst thing I think, particulalry when I ask my daughter to watch her for a while whilst I go do some cleaning or something, that is when the pee accidents seem to happen! Not on my watch, lol.But you KNOW you are gonna love it all really, hahahaha.


 A Mum's job is never done  I'm always the sole watch in my house always but don't mind because I bought the dogs for me (sshh...don't tell the kids ). 

Just started unpacking Obi's old crate and wondering what I'm going to carry Roo in when we take Obi for a walk. I've got a couple of old rucksacks that might work and was looking at maybe making a DIY sling. What has everyone with no. 2 puppy tried?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I used to leave Mable at home for Wilfs main walk and then would carry her on a shorter walk in the evening, usually near traffic etc. Something to carry her sounds good though as she soon started to wriggle x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Roo is so gorgeous it will all be worth it though I don't envy you the early mornings as we got Beau at the start of the Easter holidays last year which was daft idea as I missed out on the school holiday sleep ins  She was worth every early morning though (I can say this as she will now sleep until 10am if I want her too)! I saw a lady in the city with a pup the other day and she had bought a soft baby carrier and sewed the legs up so the pup didn't slip out! Might be worth doing if you can get a cheap secondhand one  x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Jane, plan to crate Roo next to Obi's bed in the inner hallway downstairs. I hope she isn't a howler ray: What are you going to do?


Biscuit is in a covered crate at night but was wondering about having two crates side by side with one big blanket over both of them. I think if Biscuit can't see her then he will keep whining to and maybe if Honey can see Biscuit she will feel more settled? On the other hand, if he can see her, he might keep whining to be with her, or vice versa......it's confusing lol....and maybe a case of trial and error.

Does anyone else have two crates with a cover over both? Biscuit does seem to like it being 'den' like. x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

ps: forgot to say - met Karen with Eden & Willow at Watergate Bay this afternoon! Will upload a pic soon. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes all too familiar. Also to add.. I don't know about everyone else but my house has been a tip since we got Lola. No time to do anything except the bare essentials. I can't stand clutter and mess and I can feel my OCD creeping up big style. Need a massive spring clean!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love any excuse not to have to clean xxx another puppy .... Er maybe a step too far x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Biscuit is in a covered crate at night but was wondering about having two crates side by side with one big blanket over both of them. I think if Biscuit can't see her then he will keep whining to and maybe if Honey can see Biscuit she will feel more settled? On the other hand, if he can see her, he might keep whining to be with her, or vice versa......it's confusing lol....and maybe a case of trial and error.
> 
> Does anyone else have two crates with a cover over both? Biscuit does seem to like it being 'den' like. x


This is exactly what I do...it has worked perfectly....so far


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Love any excuse not to have to clean xxx another puppy .... Er maybe a step too far x


Err yes a step too far!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol  Clare, go and enjoy your holiday in Cornwall. I know you, you're very organised and will have all eventualities planned for come a week Monday. 

Roo will settle into your new routine quickly and Obi will show her the way to toilet training - well I hope he does anyhow.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I spent ages looking at slings, front rucksacks, shoulder bags(!) to carry Minton in when walking Hattie. However I tried a homemade sling once far too much trouble especially when bending down to pick up poo!He was stocky as a young pup and grew so quickly he was really too heavy to carry very far. Did not want to waste money on carrying sac or bag so left him in his crate and nipped Hattie round the block. She got loads of exercise playing with him and he was soon able to go for short walks with her. The now go out together for around 20 mins at a time. waiting to get into the fields for more off lead stuff have done some so Minton knows to come back!


----------

